# Клиника доктора Бобыря в Алмате



## Alasvir (27 Авг 2007)

А доктор приедет в Алматы? Хотелось бы лично попасть к нему на прием. Я 7 лет назад у него лечила сколиоз. Хочу теперь остеохондроз вылечить. Как можно связаться с клиникой в Алмате? Зарание спасибо!:p


----------



## Анатолий (27 Авг 2007)

У нас нет филиалов в Алмате!
На сегодняшний день наши доктора не выезжают на лечение.


----------



## Елена5 (27 Фев 2008)

*Клиника Бобыря В Казахстане*

Здравствуйте, я прочитала тут на форуме ,что у Вас нет филиалов и учеников в Казахстане. Позвонила в клинику Бобыря в Алматы ( 87272699845), мне сказали, что здесь принимают ученики Пак Андрей и Хренов Андрей и,что у них есть сертификаты, что они обучались у самого Бобыря. Мне хотелось бы знать стоит ли верить этой информации или поискать других врачей?


----------



## Анатолий (27 Фев 2008)

Учеников у Анатолия Ивановича было очень много.
Данных на таких врачей у нас нет.


----------

